# Brits Patrol With the ANA



## tomahawk6 (25 Jul 2010)

Frustrating and hilarious. They better learn some fire discipline.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc8w0IX4UQc&feature


----------



## muskrat89 (25 Jul 2010)

Is that typical??


----------



## MikeL (25 Jul 2010)

At the Strong Point I was at, our ANA had their own pot plant... at night the whole place would smell of weed/hash, I think some of them would grab Opium bulbs too.  But I don't remember any of the ANA smoking up when we were out on patrol.


----------

